# New to DTV and a Tivo ????



## timwalker69 (Jan 17, 2003)

I had DISH for 5 years and got tired of buying new equipment(actually never bought but lived with slow service-was with Dish for 5 1/2 yrs) Got digital cable but discovered it is only partly digital and very poor quality compared to sat. My ?? is concerning DTV and the Tivo. I understand there has to be two cables run to the TIVO. However, can I use the second cable from tivo to utilize my PIP on the tv thru a vid 1 or vid 2 input?

Thanks all.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You can't without two outputs which the DirecTiVo doesn't have.


----------



## timwalker69 (Jan 17, 2003)

Ont he back of the Sony TIVO there are two outlets, one for Sat one and one for sat2. Would that not allow sat 2 to be used for pic in pic?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Those are inputs, not outputs... You need to feeds from the sats to use both tuners. There is only one coax out to the tv and one SVideo but both show the same feed...


----------



## timwalker69 (Jan 17, 2003)

If you look at the back of a Sony T60, you will see the following out puts:

SAT in 1 Required; 2 Optional

Output 1 Red and Yellow Audio
Video
S-VIDEO

Output 2
Red and Yellow Audio
Video

There is also an Optical output for audio. There is also a VHF/UHF in and a VHF/UHF/Sat out.

Maybe the the two outs for Sat 1 &2 output the same signal, but they are there none the less. See attached view of back of unit.


----------



## timwalker69 (Jan 17, 2003)

I must admit also, this is for ultimate tv and not TIVO. There may be a difference.


----------



## LarryS (Apr 22, 2002)

The RF, RCA, and Svideo outputs on the Tivo will all display the same output. The sat 1 & 2 input allow for recording two different things. You could also watch one, pause the other and switch back and forth, but alas not PIP.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timwalker69 _
> *If you look at the back of a Sony T60, you will see the following out puts:
> 
> SAT in 1 Required; 2 Optional
> ...


And what is your question? As I said, you can't output more than one signal from a DirecTiVo. Sat 1 & 2 are inputs, not outputs. The only outputs are the two RCA video outputs (same signal), S-Video, same output and SAT (out) which again has the same signal. You need two separate tuners to output to your tv.


----------



## timwalker69 (Jan 17, 2003)

if you would look at the back of the unit there is definitely TWO VIDEO OUTPUTS. One for sat 1 and one for sat two. My ?? is does both of those output the same signal. Also if you will look at the pic, there is an SVideo asociated with Sat 1 output.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

You are misunderstanding me. As I have said in every reply, they all output the same signal. The two outputs are used for connecting to a VCR, Receiver or TV. They all output the same signal. Again you need two Tivos to do what you want. Make sense?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timwalker69 _
> *if you would look at the back of the unit there is definitely TWO VIDEO OUTPUTS. One for sat 1 and one for sat two. My ?? is does both of those output the same signal. Also if you will look at the pic, there is an SVideo asociated with Sat 1 output. *


They have only said this multiple times. ALL the outputs on the DirecTivo's are the same, single, output signal. Period. If you hooked up all the outputs (RF/Coax, RCA, and S-Video) to 3 different inputs on your TV, it's the same video feed.

Ultimate TV does PIP via software.


----------

